# OT - Why you should buy Carhartt brand.



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

I see a lot of negative feedback of various products on internet forums and thought I would post up a positive experience (sort of) for a change:

This morning I was using a reciprocating saw while doing some demolition work on a metal structure. I was using too coarse of a blade, and holding the saw too close to my body. The blade jumped out of it's groove and shoved a 1/2" steel rod with an extremely sharp tip directly into my side, right between two ribs. It should have gone into my left lung several inches at the speed it was moving. Luckily I was wearing my insulated Carhartt jacket (it's cold and snowy in Kansas today), and the jacket stopped it. It still left a heck of a bruise, and my side is very sore, but I'm OK. I'm glad it didn't hit a rib directly, because I think the force could have broken a rib (knocked me backwards a couple of feet right onto my rear). I don't think a lot of other jackets could have stopped that much weight moving that fast with that sharp of a tip. I've taken this jacket to the edge and back, and it's still in as good of shape as when I bought it. If you are in the market for a coat or bibs, I highly recommend Carhartt. I guess there is a reason all of the farmers and construction workers around here wear them. Deff. worth the extra money.

Sore side regards,
Hunter


----------



## ksubigbuck (Apr 30, 2006)

And in case you were wondering, I'm not affiliated w/ Carhartt in any way, except that I love my jacket.


----------



## MDbaydog (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like you need to star in their next commercial. Glad you are OK.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, I was a sheetmetal worker and now work for a dairy farm in central minnesota and I hear a lot of, why should I pay that much for a carhartt when I can buy basically the same thing for 1/2 price. This is true, but they go through at least two or three jackets during the lifetime of my one...


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm glad you're OK. Sounds like something Dick Cheney should buy for his hunting partners.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Sounds like that could have been a really bad day for you, lucky that you had a jacket that afforded you some protection! I'd go buy a lottery ticket, and if you win I'd like half!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ouch! Hope your bruise heals quickly. So glad you weren't hurt worse.


----------

